# Another sister



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So, all decided. Peanut is having another sister. Same breeder, same father, different mum.

Her name will be Coconut.

Coconut should be born in around 7 days.

Peanut is black and Coconut will be red or cream, let's see what comes out next week. I will post pictures as soon as I have one with the new borns!!

Very exciting,


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Very exciting!! Can't wait to see.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lucky you! It will be double the fun having two nuts in the family.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

We are getting LOTS of new babies!!! I am so jealous . . . . but not a LOT jealous!! Congratulations . . . can't wait for pictures.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the name Coconut!! Delighted for you, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Great name duo!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Love the name and can't wait to see a pic of the pups.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic news! 
When the Zorro rehoming offer didn't work out I was wondering if you might consider adopting me instead? Quite frankly, Peanut is better dressed than I am and I like the sound of your nice house and pool. Now I might not be as cute and hairy as a pup I would be quite happy to chew your slippers in return for early retirement (don't really want the raw diet though if that's alright). And I'd fit right into to your naming scheme as I'm a Gingernut


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Fantastic news!
> When the Zorro rehoming offer didn't work out I was wondering if you might consider adopting me instead? Quite frankly, Peanut is better dressed than I am and I like the sound of your nice house and pool. Now I might not be as cute and hairy as a pup I would be quite happy to chew your slippers in return for early retirement (don't really want the raw diet though if that's alright). And I'd fit right into to your naming scheme as I'm a Gingernut


Oh the image of you on all fours chewing slippers in the return of a treat...... It's just sooooo wrong!!!!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Everyone has a price Tracey, everyone.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Everyone has a price Tracey, everyone.


Ok Friday night fun.... Name your price, I'll have a whip round and you post that pic!! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love Fridays


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

This is how I imagine my new life in the capital panning out...


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh sorry, posted the wrong pic, that's me tonight


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You people are BONKERS....

I am running out of slippers to chew as we will have 2 dogs and 1 cat. What about socks? do they tempt you?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Woof woof!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yet again I am having trouble following here.  I get how your new life as a dog made you so chubby Mazz, but how does moving to the capital fit in?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What's the capital of The UK? And where does Peanut live? It's not rocket science Fairlie, it's not even a euphemism


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Or are you picking on my poor language skills - capitol?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok it is 100% my denseness. I did not know Peanut lives in the capital, ok so that photo is you as a dog in London......as you say...not exactly rocket science!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Indeedy doody  Phew


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha just catching up, (I got distracted by wine!!) 
Mazz, I wanted to see you chewing slippers, not having a snack!!  x
I love how Neil is so caring that he spoon feeds you xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky Peanut - a nutty sis to play with.
Mazzapoo not nearly so many disgusting dead things for a poo to eat in the capital


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Lucky Peanut - a nutty sis to play with.
> Mazzapoo not nearly so many disgusting dead things for a poo to eat in the capital


Plenty of rats & pigeons!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know, but then all those sanitation officers and street cleaners... not like glorious fields full of sheep/rabbit/horse/cow poop and decaying bunnies, pheasants, frogs etc that hang around through fresh to decaying to dehydrated


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't forget the moles that can't find their holes!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Plenty of foxes here so you can have a gang at night......


----------

